# Best card for NC coast and Lowarnce hds7



## CFenton (Jul 6, 2018)

Looking for my best option. See a lot of talk about the Florida card a lot guys have but don't see much for anywhere else. I'm from FL but in NC now so lookin for my best option.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I use the Navionics Platinum+ on my Simrad NSS 7 and it works great. I wish we could get the FMT cards for NC, but this isn't a bad Plan B.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There is an FMT MultiBeam Sonar Chip out that covers SFL up to NC. Navigation is on the production radar for the Carolinas and GA but not ready yet.


----------

